# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Alman Çizerler Gurbetçi Türkler'i Böyle Gördü

## veli

AL.jpg
ALMANYANIN seçkin gazete ve dergilerinde yayımlanan karikatürlerden oluşan 50 Yıl 50 Karikatür: Alman Karikatüristlerin Gözüyle Türkler sergisi, Ankarada açıldı. Hacettepe Üniversitesi Göç ve Siyaset Araştırmaları Merkezi Müdürü Doç. Dr. Murat Erdoğan tarafından hazırlanan çalışma, Alman Kültür Merkezinde görülebilir. Murat Erdoğan, serginin Alman karikatüristler tarafından Almanyada 50. yılını dolduran Türklere dair çizdiği ve Alman gazetelerinde yer alan çalışmalardan oluştuğunu söyledi. Erdoğan, Alman karikatüristlerin, çalışmalarında çoğunlukla kendi politikacılarını, kendi toplumlarını eleştirdiklerini ifade etti. Daha önce Berlin ve İstanbulda açılan sergi, önümüzdeki dönemde Dortmund ve Brükselde de tekrarlanacak. Sergi, 28 Nisana kadar açık.

İslam Almanyanın parçası!..

Sergide yer alan bazı karikatürlerın mesajları şöyle...

Elinde Türk ve Alman bayrakları tutan bir Türk, televizyonda Real Madridte top oynayan Alman milli futbolcu Mesut Özilin oynadığı futbol maçını seyrederken, yanında oturan Almana, İslam Almanyanın bir parçasıdır diyor. Alman da Ama eğer Almanya kazanırsa cevabını veriyor.

Elinde döner ekmek bulunan Alman kökenli bir vatandaşının sözleri şöyle: Ne istediklerini bilmiyorum? Tabii ki İslam dini de bu ülkenin bir parçası. Ben en az haftada bir Abdullahtan dönerimi alıyorum.

Başkentteki sergide yer alan bir diğer bir karikatürde de okuldan gelen Türk öğrenci, evde yemek pişiren annesinin Peki bugün ne öğrendin? sorusunu, Buraya ait olmadığımı diyerek cevaplıyor.

----------

